# Welche Larve bin ich?



## Froschteich (10. Jan. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema "Wer bin ich" ist ja leider geschlossen, daher hier eine neue Frage:

Im Dezember suchte mein Patenkind nach Leben im Teich und hat "krabbelnde Äste" gefunden.
Ich habe nun mal eines dieser Tierchen fotografieren können.
EIgentlich dachte ich, die Larven hätte sich in ein Blatt eingerollt, aber diese "Baströckchen" tragen alle Larven, also wohl eigene Erzeugung?
So zwischen 5 und 10 STück krabbeln bei Dunkelheit durch meinen Teich..

Danke für Eure Hinweise.

Froschteich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Larve bin ich?*

Hi,

ist ne __ Köcherfliege (welche Art genau ist schwerer zu Bestimmen

MfG Frank


----------



## Ironm (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Larve bin ich?*

Köcherfliegenlarve


----------



## Froschteich (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Larve bin ich?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Tipps, auf Fliege im Tech muss man erst einmal kommen.

Gruß
Froschteich


----------



## Limnos (12. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Larve bin ich?*

Hi

Der Volksmund nennt alle Möglichen Insekten "__ Fliegen" ohne Rücksicht auf biologische Zusammengehörigkeit.
Beispiele: Spanische Fliege (__ Käfer), Eintagsfliege (Ephemeroptera), Steinfliege  (Plecoptera), Florfliege (Netzflügler)und eben auch die Köcherfliegen. Auch im  Englischen ist das ähnlich: butterfly, (Schmetterling)  dragonfly, damselfly.(Groß- und __ Kleinlibellen). Fliegen im engeren Sinne gehören mit den Mücken zu den Zweiflügern (Diptera).


----------



## steinteich (13. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Larve bin ich?*

Moin,

Frank hat sicherlich Recht, wenn er sagt, dass mit allerletzter Sicherheit viele Köcherfliegenlarven nur mikroskopisch zu identifizieren sind. In diesem Fall trau ich mich mal und tippe auf eine Larve aus der Familie der Phryganeidae, z.B. Phryganea sp. = "getigerter" Kopf und gleichlange, spiralförmig angeordnete Pflanzenteile.

Gruß,
Christian


----------

